# ID please



## EdC (Sep 3, 2015)

This stuff is growing out of a clump of flame moss that has managed to snare some floating riccia. Growing near the surface. Any ideas?


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

That is one of the Bladderworts, Utricularia. While some are considered good, I think the one you have is the weedy one- sort of wiry and all over the place.


----------



## EdC (Sep 3, 2015)

Thank you! That's pretty cool actually. You are right, that it is a scraggly mess, but I am more interested in jungles full of strange curiosities than in beautifully aquascaped tanks anyway, so I think I will let it stay. I'm sure the flame moss won't benefit from being swallowed by bladderwort, but I'm cool with that. There is moss all over the place.


----------



## Tihsho (Nov 4, 2015)

This is like Diana said a species of Utricularia, specifically Utricularia Gibba. This stuff becomes thick if it's not kept in control and can actually be a pain to get rid of if you don't pull it out early. It's a neat plant that can be kept in almost any conditions and is very invasive. If you want to watch it grow you can actually pull it and place it in a jar and it will still grow like a weed.


----------

